# Koinachwuchs



## Stefan63 (5. Juli 2007)

An die Koigemeinde,

in meinem Teich "wimmelt" es von kleinen Fischen. Ca. 200-300 Stück.
Da ich ausschlieslich Koi`s im Teich habe und irgentwo gelesen habe, dass der Nachwuchs von Anfang an gelb ist, frage ich mich, was da schwimmt? Es sind alles dunkle schwimmende Zentimeter. Teilweise haben sie aber helle Flecken.

Oder habe ich ungebetenen Entenbesuch gehabt, die Fischlaich am Gefieder hatten?    

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

Stefan


----------



## Dodi (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koinachwuchs*

Hallo Stefan!

Ich habe letztes Jahr auch jede Menge Koi-Nachwuchs im Teich gehabt, aber die waren nicht gelb.
Einige waren hell, ansonsten viele dunkle oder gefleckte.

Jetzt sind sie schon zwischen 6 - 12 cm groß und es sind einige gelbe, gefleckte und auch fast ganz schwarze dabei, sogar ein Asagi scheint dabei zu sein und welche mit Ginrin-Schuppen.

Dieses Jahr wurde bei mir der Laich anscheinend gänzlich aufgefressen, u. a. wohl durch die vielen kleinen Koi.

Es sind bestimmt Koi, die Du da hast - wenn sie etwas größer sind, wirst Du sie bestimmt an den Barteln erkennen.


----------



## WERNER 02 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koinachwuchs*



> Oder habe ich ungebetenen Entenbesuch gehabt, die Fischlaich am Gefieder hatten?



Hi Stefan

Dann müßten die __ Enten aber sehr lange im Laich gewuhlt haben. Denke das du diese Möglichkeit gänzlich ausschließen wirst können.
Bestimmt handelt es sich hierbei um Koibabys. Stimmt schon, meist überwiegt der Anteil von "gelblichen?" Babys. Jedoch wie Dodi schon erwähnte andere Farben wirst du mit der Zeit auch noch ausmachen können. Lass sie erst einmal etwas größer werden.
Kommt aber auch drauf an was für Eltertiere im geschlechtsreifen Alter du im Teich hast, und wer hier mit wem zugange war.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Puki (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koinachwuchs*

die braue farbe ist dominant!deswegen sind fast alle braun!^^
von deine 300 werden vlt so 20-50 farbig sein(wenn überhaupt) und der rest braun oder braun bunt!

aber koi ist koi...!^^finde ich!^^
kannst sie ja aussortieren!^^wenn man genug erkennt!^^
die kois von meinem großvater haben auch anchwuchs bekommen..das ist ihr 2. sommer und die sind 30 cm groß! haben aber nur 2 überlebt und dieses jahr sind es 5 babys!^^
naja ist auch ein kleiner teich!^^

naja bis dann caui!


puki


----------



## Stefan63 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koinachwuchs*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Habe gerade gesehen, dass einige dabei sind sich langsam zu verfärben.

Lässt hoffen!

Stefan


----------



## Markus K. (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koinachwuchs*

Hi Stefan,

meine Koi-Jungfische waren damals alle gelb. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob daß immer so sein muß. Die Jungfische hatten sich nach einiger Zeit in alle möglichen Farben entwickelt.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## koiboy (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koinachwuchs*

hi
stell doch mal ein paar bilder rein. dann kann man mehr dazu sagen.
mein nachwuchs war am anfang auch mehr oder weniger bräunlich gefärbt. nach und nach hat sich dann die farbe bei einigen entwickelt. sieht man erst nach einigen wochen und selbst dann ändert sie sich noch öfters.die hier sind schon 12 wochen alt und bereits einmal aussortiert.

grüße andi

  geschlüpft anfang mai 07

  verfressen wie die großen und im übrigen schon handzahm


----------

